# A New Castle pastor died of electrical shock after touching power lines while trimmin



## pantheraba (Aug 3, 2005)

I was looking for details on the tree cutting accident that occcurred in Milltown and bumped into this story...another sad one.


http://www.wane.com/Global/story.asp?S=3671105

Here is the text:

(New Castle, IN, AP) A New Castle pastor died of electrical shock after touching power lines while trimming trees at a friend's house. Ronald Perry, 52, was pastor at the United Pentecostal Church. He was helping a neighbor trim trees on Saturday. Police say he had been working from a bucket lift near the road when he touched the power lines in the city, which is 20 miles south of Muncie. Witnesses said Perry appeared to be looking down when he touched the lines. He was pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## clearance (Aug 3, 2005)

Act of God


----------



## R Schra (Aug 4, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> Clearance you dumb a$$. This is no place for humor.



no place for a pastor up a bucket. thats asking for it. I dont preach in church to.

Ok, i edited the crap.

For the rest IMO a good shepherd would have asked the arborist in his community to do such work. (as i have been asked to do some 'free' work for elderly (and poor)people by our priest)


----------



## notahacker (Aug 4, 2005)

*I agree*



R Schra said:


> no place for a pastor up a bucket. thats asking for it. I dont preach in church to. :angel:
> 
> Alot of people think what we do is a simple thing that requires no skill or trainging. They think, "I can do that!" However, they lack safety training and have no skill for what the industry requires.
> 
> ...


----------



## clearance (Aug 4, 2005)

On second thought that was a wrong attempt at humor, wrong place. I apologize to those I have offended. I feel sorry for the guys family but if his religous beliefs are true he is in a good place now. Regarding the idea that this man had no place doing treework because he was a pastor or someone else a schoolteacher, etc. Even if you are I.S.A. certified and good at running a boom truck, climbing you should not be working around high voltage power unless you have training, and I don't mean the hokey I.S.A. line clearance specialist b.s. either. I mean certified by the utility, trained on site etc. Don't think that just because you are an arborist you can do it, I might be a hack but at least I put people first always. Learn not to burn.


----------



## Eagle1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Anything and everything is an act of God


----------

